

Show HN: This is how online (and real) democracy works in India - aravindc

Check this: http://hackerstreet.in/item?id=13431<p>Incase they take down the post, this: http://imgur.com/dj4uu<p>If you didn't know HackerStreet India is HackerNews wannabe for India.<p>The issue is on HackerStreet India, I have been now and then raising my voice against arbitrary down votes for disagreement, editing of submission titles by editors http://hackerstreet.in/item?id=13218 and communication by some members via backchannels on what I should post or not to post (since I have good Karma)<p>Today I received a threat email from one of the moderators asking me plainly to keep quiet because they were running it much before I was a member and that they will "hell" ban me if I continue such "violations" and challenging me to start a new community like HackerStreet. This is after I posted an Ask question on How to fight spam which the moderator said was off-topic and I countered him as you will see in the disccusion.<p>I really wanted to show you guys in America and rest of the World how democracy in India works with this example. When you go to vote, you will be told by Thugs whom to vote. If you raise a voice against the mafia with deep political connections, you will be threatened at your door for your life. And if you don't play along with seniors, powerfuls and others, whatever your business may be, you will be outcast and made to repent!
======
sobsobsob
This comment really bothered me.

    
    
       1) Meta discussion is not allowed... unless started by a *moderator*
       2) Downvoting to voice disagreement is not allowed... unless done so by a *moderator*.
       3) The community gets to decide... except when the community disagrees with the *moderators*.
    

And the moderators views.

I can say that any community that projects itself like that is not worthy of
your time.

